# Female Cutting Plan...Meals



## Dr. Pain (May 1, 2002)

I would like to suggest a few things:

Drink even more water than I suggest on the diets.

Don't look at the BW's, use your metabolism as a guide, if you start on the bottom and work your way to the top, one plan each three weeks, last week a special undisclosed plan, these will work fine for most of you.

Add even more flax oil than the plans suggest, total intake of 2 tsp to 1 tbls per meal that asks for it!

All you need to do is adjust the protions according to your metabolism. See men's instructions!

Proteins and meal order is interchangable, so are salads and veggies. Meat means chicken, turkey, beef, or fish!

Good luck!

DP

P.S. One more change, sorry I can not edit those plans in there current space, the middle one should have 1.5 scoops of protein powder instead of 2. 

(w8's already posted this diet I think, just wanted to make sure it's here!)

DP



And here is the Woman's version of Male Plan two:


Diet 

*Mon/Thurs (low carb/mod cal)*

Meal 1: 4oz ground turkey breast, 3 egg whites, 1 yolk, ½ grapefruit

Meal 2: 2 scoops Muscle Provider, 12oz water, 1 Tbsp. Heavy whipping cream, 
3 peach slices

Meal 3: 6oz can water packed tuna over 2 cups of salad with 2 Tbsp. 
Newman's own Oil and Vinegar dressing

Meal 4: same as meal 2

Meal 5: 1 cup cooked brown rice or 1 cup uncooked oatmeal 
(I alternated between the 2 for variety), 1 Tbsp. Butter, 1 cup green 
beans or broccoli, 6oz sweet potato, small banana.

*Tues/Fri (low carb/low cal)*

Meal 1: 4oz ground turkey breast, 3 egg whites, ½ grapefruit

Meal 2: 5oz chicken over 2 cups of salad with 2 Tbsp. 
Newman's own Oil and Vinegar dressing

Meal 3: 2 scoops Muscle Provider, 12oz water, 3 peach slices

Meal 4: 5oz chicken, 1 cup green beans or broccoli

*Wed/Sat/Sun (moderate carb)*

Meal 1: 3oz ground turkey, 3 egg whites, ½ cup oatmeal (before cooking)

Meal 2: 2 scoops Ultra Size, 12oz water

Meal 3: 5oz chicken, ½ cup cooked brown rice, 
2 cups salad with Newman's own Oil and Vinegar dressing

Meal 4: Same as meal 2

Meal 5: 5oz extra lean sirloin steak, 2 cups of broccoli or 
green beans, 1 tsp. Flax oil

From:  http://bodybuildingworld.com/vol8_3/my_mission.html


----------



## lancs (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi, would i be ok just doing the low carb/low cal plan constant? i am over 30% bodyfat so i need to cut a lot.

thanks


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just a comment for context about this program (and as you can see from the link) - this is a foundation diet approach from the folks at Beverly International. I know many people who have gotten great resutls on it and the Beverly products are some of the best in the industry. You will find them to be more pricey than many others, but their quality is fantastic - the protein powders are very tasty and mix immediately. If you were interested in this diet, I'd suggest you check out the Bev Int'l website & get the NoNonsense newsletter they mail out (not email but regular mail - its literally a small magazine w/ more diet info, "success stories" and some good specific diet & training results from 'regular people' and competitors alike. 

Beverly International Nutrition Official Website

(No I'm not getting any kickbacks from them - I've used their products & diets a couple of times in the last 15 yrs and they are fairly easy to follow and produce results - I just know they are quality stuff.)


----------

